
How I used machine learning as inspiration for physical paintings - pavel_lishin
https://blog.rememberlenny.com/post/169045188551/how-i-used-machine-learning-as-inspiration-for
======
GeorgeSarkis
Impressive. But I used machine painting as inspiration for physical learning.
And next thing in line is using physical machinery as inspiration for painted
learning!

------
eurticket
Awesome article, I love seeing different art processes. Why ST for RL?

